# Passt die Oculus Rift?



## Nexxor (17. Dezember 2017)

Steht oben


----------



## Grestorn (17. Dezember 2017)

@Nexxor, 

es reicht auch ein USB 3 Anschluss, wenn er sauber funktioniert (was bei Mainboard USB Anschlüssen leider nicht immer der Fall ist). Zur Not kaufst Du Dir einen passiven USB 3 Hub dazu. Die sind unproblematisch (im Gegensatz zu Hubs mit eigener Spannungsversorgung).


----------



## Nexxor (17. Dezember 2017)

Ok.......


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Dezember 2017)

3 Anschlüsse reichen, jeweils 1x für die Sensoren und 1x für das Headset. Du hast auchnoch 2x interne / front Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard, die du auch nehmen kannst. USB2.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren auch, die verschlechtern dann das tracking, was in der Praxis aber wohl meist keinen allzu großen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Dezember 2017)

Nexxor schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Es werden doch drei 3.0 Anschlüsse gefordert?



Deswegen schreib ich ja, dass Du Dir einen Hub besorgen kannst. Es ist nicht so, dass die USB Anschlüsse am MB sein müssen. Das ist besser als USB 2 und wie gesagt, wenn Hub, dann einen passiven, das ist wichtig!


----------



## Das_Novalein (30. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zur Not kaufst Du Dir einen passiven USB 3 Hub dazu. Die sind unproblematisch (im Gegensatz zu Hubs mit eigener Spannungsversorgung).



Habe zwei Fragen:
1) Der USB Hub hat 4 USB-Female und einen USB-Male. Dadurch heißt es doch, dass sich die Datenmenge/Geschwinigkeit durch 4 teilen muss und somit die Qualitä abfällt, wenn alle 4 besetzt sind, oder?
2) Wo liegt das problem mit dem USB Hub mit eigener Spannungsversorgung?

(Will nur mein Wissen erweitern) Grüße, Nova


----------



## Grestorn (31. Dezember 2017)

1) Jein. Nur wenn mehrere USB Ports gleichzeitig mit vollem Durchsatz genutzt werden, müssen sie sich die Bandbreite teilen. Aber das gilt immer, auch ohne Hub, denn auch im PC selbst sind die meisten Anschlüsse meist über interne Hubs realisiert. Der Rechner hat in der Regel deutlich weniger echte USB Controller als er USB Anschlüsse hat. 

2) Hubs mit Spannungsversorgung können, wenn das Netzteil nichts taugt und/oder die Verschaltung des USB Hubs nicht gut ist, den USB Datenstrom stören. Es sind auch in der Vergangenheit Geräte auf dem Markt gewesen, die den ganzen USB Controller im PC gestört haben (so dass also auch USB Geräte, die gar nicht an dem Hub selbst hängen, auf einmal Probleme machen).

Ich mag Hubs mit Spannungsversorgung nicht. Man braucht sie auch eher selten, gerade bei USB 3.


----------

